# A Lee-Enfield, finally



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Scored a Lee-Enfield #4, Mk1 dated 1942. Rifle, in-stock cleaning kit and bayonet, $250. :lol: Not the nicest one I've ever seen, but in the top 3. First one with all the extras. Took it to the range, 20rds in the black at 50yds, one punched the X. Couldn't be happier. One more off the bucket list. Springfield 03's next.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Last one I saw at a reasonable price had a barrel that looked like a gravel road. And the "sales guy" told me I'd broken it when I removed the bolt to take a look - apparently "those bolts were not made to be removed..."

Translation: "How TF did you get that out? I've been trying for days!"


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK. Now do a "mad minute," and show us what you're made of. :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As an aside: Back when I was still shooting in Southern California, we tried the Lord Roberts Match (the "mad minute").
We found that, even using a semi-auto rifle, it's a very difficult thing to do.

Our target was a cardboard representing the full-size head and shoulders of a man, at the statutory 300 yards. Iron sights only.
You were permitted to use any position, sling OK but no bipods. Everybody started from "port arms" with a rifle loaded with at most 10 rounds.
Make 15 hits within one minute, and you win the match.

Next, we made it "easy": Competitors were grouped so that you competed only with similar rifles. Semi-autos against semi-autos, bolt guns against bolt guns.
This time, scopes and bipods were allowed, but only against other similar, and similarly-equipped, rifles.
And still, it wasn't easy to make all 15 hits.

The "mad minute" delivers real, incontestable proof of competence with a rifle.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> As an aside: Back when I was still shooting in Southern California, we tried the Lord Roberts Match (the "mad minute").
> We found that, even using a semi-auto rifle, it's a very difficult thing to do.
> 
> Our target was a cardboard representing the full-size head and shoulders of a man, at the statutory 300 yards. Iron sights only.
> ...


Tried it once. Not simple with the 303. We had one guy on the team who could do it every time, but he was a big guy, and we always used to kid that if we had the same ballast, we could do it too.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucky man OP, but I could not seem to find any pics? Sure would be nice to see it. :smt033


----------

